# Urban Scarecrow



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

So, here's my final scarecrow for the season. Our unit is on the side of a hill, so he has to look over our wall and down at those approaching. It's like looking over a castle wall sometimes! ("Now go away, or I shall taunt you a second time!!!") 

I have a feeling he'll evolve over the years. I didn't have the time or funds to do the hands, arms and body quite like I wanted (was thinking plastic skeleton painted brown to look wood-like). But I am still happy with the results. The pumpkin head is from Target- I got it on the cheap because some of the paint was chipping. I attached fake vines to the stem and then painted a brown wash over the whole pumpkin. The body is simply rope, sticks and cornstalks. I found a trench coat in the garbage bin a couple of weeks ago- cut it up and put it on. He's holding an extra plastic lantern from the Halloween store I bought last year as part of a costume.

At night, we have enough lights in our townhouse community that I felt a spot light would would over do it, maybe I will throw one up on him on Halloween. I was thinking for the big night I might go get a green bulb for the inside as well- we'll see.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

I think he looks great. I like his face and he looks pretty big too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can hear him saying "Mwahahaha!" as he peers over the fence


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hes awesome. that gives me ideas for next year


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks like he's planning on reaching over the wall to grab a victim. Nice job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like him. Good sinister pose!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Aw, a year later, and I cannot see a picture!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

JustJimAZ said:


> Aw, a year later, and I cannot see a picture!


well..not a year actually. but 360 days.    j/k


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

CreeepyCathy said:


> well..not a year actually. but 360 days.    j/k


Well, I still want to see the pic.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I can't see it either. Wonder how much he changed it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! He looks amazing! Creep factor times 10!


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

So here is the most recent version. Looking forward to 2013's upgrade!


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

Any ideas on how to improve the fake looking plastic pumpkin?


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Georgeb68 said:


> Looks great!


Take a look at Everyday's thread on corpsing a pumpkin here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35753


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I think he looks great as he is.


----------

